# Canola or Olive Oil?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok which is better Canola or Olive Oil?

big rockpile


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Strictly from a weight loss perspective it really doesn't matter. They both have the same number of calories per gram.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

If you're trying to reduce cholesterol, then olive oil. BUT canola will let you fry stuff hot and fast without smoking. Olive oil will smoke at really high temps. 

Olive oil will impart a taste (good taste, but still...a taste); Canola won't. 

Canola is cheaper.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Here in Oz our Canola is the product of GM Canola grown with little or no thought to the consequences....So our first choice is Olive Oil.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I like extra virgin coconut oil for cooking and baking. Olive oil for salads.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Olive oil is all I use so it gets my vote.
Nancy


----------

